# Need help locating 18 tooth crown for a lifelike



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I 'm looking 18 tooth rear gears for a lifelike. I see BSRT 18 tooth gears listed on ebay at times but they go for a ransome. Does somebody still sell them, I know BSRT doesn't have them listed on their website.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd just ask them directly, they usually respond pretty quick....


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I would like to know where to get them too.

The only way I've been able to get my 18 tooth crown gears,
is buying a Life Like Pro Tracker SS just for the 8/18 gears.

__________________


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Other than BSRT is their anybody else ( any other company or person) I can contact direct and ask (I've emailed BSRT already ).


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I called Walthers and they don't have them. They only have the 7 pinion and 25 tooth rear.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

sjracer said:


> Other than BSRT is their anybody else ( any other company or person) I can contact direct and ask (I've emailed BSRT already ).


So BSRT doesn't have them anymore then?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

You could try www.jandsho.com, John said awhile back that he was going to be making 18 tooth gears. Quicker had 18 & 19's, but I think he is out. I picked up what ever he had left last year @ a Illinois HOPRA race.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I just got an email from BSRT, they don't sell them anymore and they don't have any laying around and I didn't see them listed on the above link.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

There not listed, I talked to him at the local Racetrack and he knows we run on some big ovals so he mentioned that he was going to be making 18 crowns. Try shooting him an E-mail.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*18 tooth crown?*

why would you use them? for most cars and tracks i race on, i am using 21-23 tooth crowns. rarely a 20 or 24.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Practically any rear gear that fits a Tyco 440 will fit a LL so you might just look for an 18T meant for one of those...


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

mking said:


> why would you use them? for most cars and tracks i race on, i am using 21-23 tooth crowns. rarely a 20 or 24.


When racing on the 50' quad oval at A&M Raceway,
8/18 gears are my choice to get 1.7 lap times with a stock 6 ohm armature BSRT G3.

On anything except a Life Like T you can use a Wizzard RA09B 9 tooth brass pinion,
with a BSRT 420 20 tooth Delrin crown.
Or use a 7 tooth Tyco pinion with a 15 tooth T-Jet crown,
with Wizzard AA7 .020 nylon spacers to get the same high end gear.









__________________


----------

